
Show HN: Kubetap – kubectl plugin to deploy intercepting proxies to K8s Services - eriner
https://soluble-ai.github.io/kubetap/
======
alpb
Hope you consider distributing with
[https://krew.sigs.k8s.io](https://krew.sigs.k8s.io) to reach more platforms
and users.

~~~
eriner
Hi, I actually cover this specifically in the project site: [https://soluble-
ai.github.io/kubetap/kubetap_development/cav...](https://soluble-
ai.github.io/kubetap/kubetap_development/caveats/#krew-plugin)

